# Combination Family/Dog Cars/Crossovers/SUVs



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey all, the infamous "what car should I get" thread.

I have gotten good ideas from other threads and think I have it narrowed down to a few types a/o models. I'm looking for something I can throw a dog crate in the back, that's fun to drive (i.e. probably not a minivan), and has a backseat. Decent gas mileage would be kind of nice. It'll be for hauling kid(s) and dog, (in addition to my wife of course, but she'll probably get the front seat if the dog's not up there) as well as a daily commuter. Here are my thoughts.

Car: Something that has a hatchback, like a Subaru Outback/Legacy/Impreza, maybe a Honda Fit (supposedly fun to drive, economic, spacious, and fun to drive), or some other sort of sporty (or at least not castrated-engine or whale-suspension) wagon.

Crossover/Smaller-to-Midsize SUV: Here I'm thinking something like a Subaru Forester, slightly older non-rounded Honda CRV, Element, or Hyundai Santa Fe.

Trucks and Suburbans are out because of the need of a real backseat, elements (hauling/storing a dog in the back of a truck in a Wisconsin winter on the highway or just sitting during down time when it's negative thirty and blizzard sounds mean), and gas mileage is a bit of a concern.

Any recommendations?

-Cheers


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a 2002 ford focus wagon se.
I'm not sure I like ford... but this car has a huge amount of room.

The back seats fold all the way down. I have a huge crate, both dog fit in this crate.
This car is great for dog people. Good for kids too. 

http://www.parts4vws.com/images/members/timcoop/06.jpg


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

take a look at KIA's. i may go test drive a couple this weekend, if i do, i'll report back.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

What a novel decision to be faced with David. I know one person with a toyota van, another with a toyota car....neither live here. Everyone I see here, including myself, has a Chevy 4 x 4 king cab. From the looks of it, it may not be too long before we are faced with the same decision with Chevy being gov't run.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I have gone through some vehicles trying to accomdate my dogs.

I have had a small truck, a sull size van, a full size truck and a suburban. 

First thing. If your using crates. Measure the back and make sure the crates will fit...Suburbans that are newer have a lot less cargo space then they did back in the day. A van was the most room. A full size truck seems to fit me the best. keeps the cab clean, can fit 2 crates and all the gear but gas sucks.

Ford has new small van, that looks cool...kind of a euro look. I have only seen it on a lot from the road.
Another option is getting something like a suburau and then later getting a dog trailer. 

But I urge you to take crates with you, and load them in whatever car you like, and then test drive.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I have an old explorer that is my dedicated dog truck. I have two aluminum cages more or less built into the back of the truck. My next dog car is going to be a mini-van.

When I bought my honda, I wanted to get one of the Honda Elements. Its ugly but it would have been perfect for dogs. My wife wouldn't have it so, she got a new car and I completely took over the Ford.


----------



## Robin Cooke (Aug 25, 2009)

We have a late and newer model Volvo V 70 wagon. Excellent multipurpose,cram anything/everything in the back,SAFE AS HELL alternative. Easy to work on,great miliage, change the oil and they will run forever.:grin:My husband is a old school car man(can take any number of them apart and put them back together),used to be a died in the wool Chevy man, after we got our late model (put in new air conditioning unit,had the dash off etc.)and he saw how they are welded/fabricated and the engine/parts quality he traded his cherished Impala in and we will never own anything else as long as the unmatched quality remains. I would definately look into one new or used. We are car happy for the first time in a long time having had all makes and models over the years.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I drive an 05 Pontiac Vibe/Toyota Mayrtix. Hauls two GSDs easily but I'm rehabbing an 87 Caprice Station wagon as my "new" dog car, tool hauler, lumber hauler, yadda yadda.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I drive an 05 Pontiac Vibe/Toyota Mayrtix. Hauls two GSDs easily but I'm rehabbing an 87 Caprice Station wagon as my "new" dog car, tool hauler, lumber hauler, yadda yadda.


Three questions.

1) Does it look like this?









2) Are you planning a Vacation anytime soon?

3) Are you related to anyone named Griswald?



-Cheers


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> I have an old explorer that is my dedicated dog truck. I have two aluminum cages more or less built into the back of the truck. My next dog car is going to be a mini-van.
> 
> When I bought my honda, I wanted to get one of the Honda Elements. Its ugly but it would have been perfect for dogs. My wife wouldn't have it so, she got a new car and I completely took over the Ford.


TOTALLY thinking Element. CRV could work too. But I actually like the solid color dark-gray w/ black trim Honda Element, and probably because my dad's an Army Vietnam Vet and I hang out with war vets from time to time but anything legitimately pragmatic & functional totally wins over pretty-but-less-useful. Usually. :-\"

-Cheers


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> TOTALLY thinking Element. CRV could work too. But I actually like the solid color dark-gray w/ black trim Honda Element, and probably because my dad's an Army Vietnam Vet and I hang out with war vets from time to time but anything legitimately pragmatic & functional totally wins over pretty-but-less-useful. Usually. :-\"
> 
> -Cheers


 
I have a Honda Element, fits two large SUV wire crates side by side. If you ever expect to take more than two dogs on a trip, i would recomend a Mini Van. Two dogs the Element is a great Vehicle.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm on my fourth Mercury Villager. Still have two, a 97 with 260K miles that holds four crates plus equipment on top of the crates. 4-6 blinds on top and a car top carrier, plus a 96 I just bought with 138K as a replacement.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Ruby said:


> Three questions.
> 
> 1) Does it look like this?
> 
> ...


:lol: No, no, and no but my wife has made references to the third! 
That body style started about 93-94. Mine is a typical 80s big box.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> What a novel decision to be faced with David. I know one person with a toyota van, another with a toyota car....neither live here. Everyone I see here, including myself, has a Chevy 4 x 4 king cab. From the looks of it, it may not be too long before we are faced with the same decision with Chevy being gov't run.


Hey Don. Probably not all that novel.  If I didn't have practical grocery-getter, kid-pickerupper considerations, my next dog and I could _totally_ be hittin' the turns in style.

In my dreams, my old man and I would be taking the dog out in this:










Or this:










As opposed to something more like this:










The King Cab'd be nice, but I've given up for the time being on hauling dirt bikes up north and the like, although a trailer might be in the plans in the future. I loved my truck when I had one, maybe in the future. For now though, it's a compromise between what I want, what my wife and daughter want/need, and my desire to throw (figuratively speaking) the dog in the back and take her to training or just getting the heck out of Dodge for a bit.

Although, what dog wouldn't like slaloming around in a nice high-performance vehicle at a decent clip with it's head out the window, tongue lolling out?

-Cheers


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I hauled around a 130 lb GSD/Dane and a 9lb terrier/Poodle in a brand new, 1970 Duster 340. 
Wife wasn't happy about that either. 
:-k I'm starting to see a pattern here............#-o...:-\":-\":-\"


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I hauled around a 130 lb GSD/Dane and a 9lb terrier/Poodle in a brand new, 1970 Duster 340.
> Wife wasn't happy about that either.
> :-k I'm starting to see a pattern here............#-o...:-\":-\":-\"


Sweet! I'm pretty sure my dad hauled around his German Shepherd in his Plymouth GTX back in the day (it was a '68 or '69, blue, and apparently pretty fast). My dad's had Dachshunds since he got married though. You should really post pictures. One of you and the dogs in the car, another of your wife's not-too-amused expression. ;-)

-Cheers


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

Driving a 2002 Suburban with 208,000 miles. x Federal K-9 vehicle wit hbuilt in double crates and cool system. I bought it very cheap at Auto auction with 188,000 miles on it. all highway. X FBI vehicle. at the price i paid i could have bought a new rur around car. Gas milage sucks with V-8 8.1 engine but great for 2 german shepherds and 125 pounds of urban sar disaster equipment

anyone want to know what auction PM me


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

My next vehicle will be a Ford Sport-Trac Explorer X-Over. 

http://www.fordvehicles.com/suvs/sporttrac/ 

With this SUV the box is not uber big but big enough to put a double crate in plus all the other assorted dog stuff. I really want to keep the dog(s) out of the cab due to the smell and hair factor. Since I live where it can get quite cold as well as hot and humid, I'll most likely put a cap on it to keep the dogs at least out of the wind chill. http://www.leer.com/fordmodel12a.html These caps have an option for sliding windows on the side and a 12 Volt power block for running a small DC heater in the winter plus crate fans for our humid summers.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I know a lot of folks LOVE the Suburbans

I have a Big V8 double cab truck and the mileage is not really worse on the hwy than a smaller V6 but it suffers around town.

I greatly appreciated the truck after a recent weekend where we we working dogs both days and it rained solid. And my truck does not smell like dog. I like the Element as an around town vehicle but it does not seem like a highway beast and I think, for its size, the fuel economy is soso.

Funny thing is the truck people - it is freaking hard to find a truck that does not have carpeting and fabric seats [you can get leather but that is in the upscale versions you don't want to get dirty]. The rubber flooring is reserved for the cheapest single cab 2WD versions.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

I love my Ford Excursion, it sucks on gas, but it has more space than you could ever need. I can get my wife, son, dauighter, me, and all four dogs in the truck and everyone is comfortable..................until we hit the gas station.

Terry


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey Kyle:

I just told my buddy the car salesman to look into the Element for me. One question: when they first came out I measured the back and it was 50 inches across without interfering wheel wells. I saw a new one recently and it seemed much narrower and it had wheel wells. Have they changed it since it was introduced? Right now I cart around my bouv and corgi but in the future that will include a GSD.

Terrasita


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Hey Kyle:
> 
> I just told my buddy the car salesman to look into the Element for me. One question: when they first came out I measured the back and it was 50 inches across without interfering wheel wells. I saw a new one recently and it seemed much narrower and it had wheel wells. Have they changed it since it was introduced? Right now I cart around my bouv and corgi but in the future that will include a GSD.
> 
> Terrasita


 

You need to use the SUV wire crates that are only 21 inches wide so they will fit Side by Side. They come in either 36in or 42in Length. Only problem I have had is the dogs can't wear a collar in the wire crates, they can get stuck.

http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-28867


I built a plywood platform to raise the crates up about 6 or 7 inches so underneath can be used as storage.

Mind you this is all with the Back seats Removed.


I will see if I can take some Pics and post them.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I know a lady on another SAR team who has an Element but wishes she had bought a truck. The thing is always covered in reflective tarps, where you can just flip up the camper windows in the trucks and have excellent cross ventilation. The tailgate does not seem particularly robust to me either.

To use the back seats you would still get into the hassle of removing the crates etc. A MAJOR hassle when you start building platforms.


----------



## Dale Pitts (Apr 18, 2009)

I personally went out and purchased a used 96 chevy suburban for my dog vehicle, I love it because I can semi permanently put in two side by side large wire dog crates and my craftsman four door tool chest that holds all my training equipment plus the 5 gallon water bottle and marine battery and converter to run the crate fans, and I still have a backseat and room for six people.

Not the best on gas mileage but fits the need.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Robin Cooke said:


> We have a late and newer model Volvo V 70 wagon. Excellent multipurpose,cram anything/everything in the back,SAFE AS HELL alternative. Easy to work on,great miliage, change the oil and they will run forever.:grin:My husband is a old school car man(can take any number of them apart and put them back together),used to be a died in the wool Chevy man, after we got our late model (put in new air conditioning unit,had the dash off etc.)and he saw how they are welded/fabricated and the engine/parts quality he traded his cherished Impala in and we will never own anything else as long as the unmatched quality remains. I would definately look into one new or used. We are car happy for the first time in a long time having had all makes and models over the years.


I got tired of the gas with a full size SUV's long ago VOLVO's are the bomb my first was a 740 300k miles on it I put 200 of them on it and now room up the ass I have a S40 that I admit is to small only holds one crate I was looking for a V70 and wish I had gotten one but this car was a too sweet of a deal to pass on. No problems other than normal maintenance. 32mpg on the highway all the creature comforts. I travel allot for work so this is important factor also


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Dale Pitts said:


> I personally went out and purchased a used 96 chevy suburban for my dog vehicle, I love it because I can semi permanently put in two side by side large wire dog crates and my craftsman four door tool chest that holds all my training equipment plus the 5 gallon water bottle and marine battery and converter to run the crate fans, and I still have a backseat and room for six people.
> 
> Not the best on gas mileage but fits the need.


I think buying an old used truck is the best way to do it. I love having a dedicated dog truck, all of my gear is in there, I can get the dogs ready to go in moments notice. I don't have to wash it, I can tell people to STFU when they bitch about the hair or wet dog smell. I wouldn't drive it across the country but for local training any where in the state or even in So Cali, it's perfect and reliable.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

My cousin gave me his 93 Heep Cherokee before he left for deployment and I quickly turned that into my dog car. With the back seats down I can fit two XL plastic crates in the back, and its got satisfactory torque and power. Its not the best on gas but it gets the job done rain, snow, or shine.

Ive actually been looking at buying another Cherokee for an offroad project, and a big plus is that you can find them pretty darn cheap too!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Has anybody tried a/o had any luck fitting a crate into a WRX wagon or even an Outback?

Unfortunately as of now I can't afford a third vehicle (I could, but we're doing home renovating) so the old Suburban/Jeep Cherokee/Explorer suggestions are off the list. Maybe in a year or two.  However, if I could fit one moderate sized crate in something like a turbo charged Subaru wagon, that would fit my need for storage, fun factor, and of course dog transportation, then add a bigger vehicle later on. Even a Forester or Rav4, CR-V, Venza, and Element are possibilities, I just think a Subaru WRX, or sportier rally car type vehicle with turbo charged engine, tight sport suspension, modest off-road capability, and maybe even paddle shifters (since I like stick shift but my wife stubbornly refuses to learn) would be more fun to drive. :-\"

If not I'll be checking out the true SUV options listed and, you know, saving up for my mid life crisis car a few years down the road. :roll:

Thanks for the input thus far and ongoing.

-Cheers


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

Was going to open a new topic but figured I'd add my question to this one. 

Looking to get a hatchback car with good gas milage in the next week. I have a Chevy Astrovan I got off craigslist which is for hauling 4+ dogs but need something with great fuel economy for smaller trips. Had a Mitsubishi Mirage which fit one crate in the back fine but its transmission just went out (250,000 miles later) so need something newer and reliable. 

Suggestions? Was looking at Toyota Matrix/Pontiac Vibe and someone just recommended a Scion XB. Any opinions on these vehicles? Would ideally like to fold down seats and try and fit 2 crates (300 and 400).


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

One of my teammates has a Honda Fit. Seems pretty roomy inside. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

my mom has a honda fit. it is giant on the inside and you can fold all the rear seats to lay flat. i'd bet you could get at least two big crates in there, maybe three. its a cool vehicle. it is deceptively large on the inside and the way all seats fold flat you can realy get a lot of stuff in there. i dropped her at the airport a while back and got to drive it back to my place (instead of her paying the ungodly expensive long term parking) and it was a nice ride too. its might be worth a look.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

chris haynie said:


> my mom has a honda fit. it is giant on the inside and you can fold all the rear seats to lay flat. i'd bet you could get at least two big crates in there, maybe three. its a cool vehicle. it is deceptively large on the inside and the way all seats fold flat you can realy get a lot of stuff in there. i dropped her at the airport a while back and got to drive it back to my place (instead of her paying the ungodly expensive long term parking) and it was a nice ride too. its might be worth a look.



One guy in our group has a honda fit. He can fit his crate, 3-4 sleeves, six blinds and a jump in there. I think when my wife's Civic comes time to be traded in, I'm going to get her a Fit.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Has anyone seen the Ford Transit Connect van...25 MPG highway, ugly as sin, room galore ,4 cyl, front wheel drive, massive payload...comparable to a 1/2 ton. 

Other than looks, it looks like awesome dog wagon.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I want this. =P~ =P~ 


1. It's super cool to look at










2. People would get the HELL OUTTA MY WAY on the interstate instead of poking-ass in the left lane










3. And it's plenty wide and long enough for 2 500-size crates to fit side-by-side in the back without having to fold the rear seats down









=P~ =P~


For that price tag, though, no way can I afford it, I don't think.  It costs as much as I paid for BOTH vehicles I currently own, put together!  But OMG it's in pristine condition. I would just die if I could get it!! Of course, I'd probably have to put the dogs on Ol Roy just to afford to drive it. 8-[


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I have an 05 Vibe for my dog car. Love it! 30 - 33 straight highway. 27 combined.
I carry both my GSDs in the back. both loose now but I did have a cut down wire crate sideways behind the front seats and the second dog was loos behind that. 
Bought it new. Just turned 60,000 miles and have put nothing but gas in it.
The Matrix and Vibe are one and the same car. Same frame, same engine. Just different body panels.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I use a Chevy Tahoe, sorta high on gas but very practical for us. Needs to pull a horse trailer, boat, motorcycle trailer, carry dogs + wife/kid, take us to and out from hunting leases, 4x4 capability with very tight turning radius and keeps cargo out of the elements plus dealers discount it BIG TIME.


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I have an 05 Vibe for my dog car. Love it! 30 - 33 straight highway. 27 combined.
> I carry both my GSDs in the back. both loose now but I did have a cut down wire crate sideways behind the front seats and the second dog was loos behind that.
> Bought it new. Just turned 60,000 miles and have put nothing but gas in it.
> The Matrix and Vibe are one and the same car. Same frame, same engine. Just different body panels.



Bob, what are the dimensions in the Vibe? I would need it to be 5 x 3 to fit two crates in. I went to a dealer today but after talking to them on the phone, we showed up an hour later and the car I was interested was gone but one a few thousand more available. I'm also considering the Vibe as well. The Honda Fit seems to be too new for my price range. I'm looking to spend less than $8000 all together.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> I want this. =P~ =P~
> 
> 
> 1. It's super cool to look at
> ...


Wow that bad boy drove off the lot new at around 90 large depending how its optioned


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Wow that bad boy drove off the lot new at around 90 large depending how its optioned



I want to go down there when they're open and look at it. This was the only halfway decent shot I could get of the interior:











And yes, it was dark, pouring the rain, and I was out there taking pictures. :lol:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Kristen Cabe said:


> I want this. =P~ =P~
> 
> 
> 1. It's super cool to look at
> ...


That thing is sweet where is it located?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Why not go with a trailer, then you can have any type of vehicle you want that you can hook up a tow system. Trailer was built for a friend of ours that was finished with a powder coat along with the rims. So many people go out to by new vehicles for there dogs where so many people could save money by buying a brand new trailer from any builder. It really doesn't effect gas mileage and there great. As far as small vehicles and crossovers I will only own a full size SUV or Truck. I know of to many people that by these little vehicles and barely have room for their dogs and then complain about not having extra room for their training equipment, just my opinion and everybodys got one right.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> I want to go down there when they're open and look at it. This was the only halfway decent shot I could get of the interior:
> And yes, it was dark, pouring the rain, and I was out there taking pictures. :lol:


I did a little snooping price isnt bad if it checks out looks to have the nicer wheel package and brush guards I wonder what other options it has. MSRP was 72 and change price jumps up pretty good the following years they prolly started loading up the bells and whistles the radio in the one in the pic looks like the one he have in our chev plain old base W/T pickups at work 
www.nadaguides.com/usedcars.aspx?LI=1-21-1-5005-0-0-0&l=1&w=21&p=1&f=5006&c=18&m=1282&da=-1


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> That thing is sweet where is it located?


At a used car lot right down the road from my house. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Dana Williams said:


> Bob, what are the dimensions in the Vibe? I would need it to be 5 x 3 to fit two crates in. I went to a dealer today but after talking to them on the phone, we showed up an hour later and the car I was interested was gone but one a few thousand more available. I'm also considering the Vibe as well. The Honda Fit seems to be too new for my price range. I'm looking to spend less than $8000 all together.



The 5x3 floor space isn't a problem but the roof tapers in and the rear door is a bit tight overhead. 
I cut down wire crates to make them fit in mine.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Kristen Cabe said:


> At a used car lot right down the road from my house. :mrgreen:


Do you have a name of this lot or number?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Do you have a name of this lot or number?


That sounds like it might be tough I think she is smitten with that bad boy.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Dont know the mileage but for that price its a steal.


----------



## Anna Van Kovn (Aug 24, 2009)

I have Honda Element. I love this car. However,I have a problem to fit 2 wire crates. I have 2 giants schnauzers. Male around 90lbs-100 lbs and female who still a puppy.I couldn't fit crates. I was able to fit 2 plastic crates but I think I will need a bigger car very soon.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> Do you have a name of this lot or number? Dont know the mileage but for that price its a steal.



Wow, so you're going to buy it for me?! That is SO nice of you, Harry!!!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Wow, so you're going to buy it for me?! That is SO nice of you, Harry!!!


I want one too while you are at it....LOL 

I drive a 2009 Yukon XL......it gets 19 to 26 highway and fits 2 500 and a 400, along with the stainless drawers I bought at the GSD Nationals last year. Also room for my stuff when I travel.....


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I know a lot of folks LOVE the Suburbans
> 
> I have a Big V8 double cab truck and the mileage is not really worse on the hwy than a smaller V6 but it suffers around town.
> 
> ...


Yes found this out when truck shopping recently - lots of fancy interiors. I got an 04 Dodge Ram 1500 Crew Cab 4X4 with rubber flooring but it took alot of looking . Really hard to find an 8 ft box on anything now and had to settle for a shorter box and am kinda hating it. Like the crew cab though as you have the extra seating and room for more gear inside.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

My wife and I had a 03 Vibe when we got married never did dog hauling then but it was a sweet craggin wagon when we would go on climbing trips. Seats fold down and if you have a sun roof you have a moonlight view sleeps comfortably 2 side by side. 30+ mpg's comes all wheel drive and manual and its a TOYOTA. 

but I am a truck guy. So I would get a 85 toyota sr5 4runner. Top comes off straight front axel 22re 4cyl. 20mpg's 4k

We have a 89 GMC suburban now got it for 2400 from orig owner. She is 20yrs old but a good truck 16mpg ain't great but plenty of room and I don't have a car pymt and the money I save insuring a newer car pays for gas.

Also you could check out the K5 military auction blazers. (2k-3500) THey come with the 6.2 GM diesel motor not a cummins by any means but it gets 20+ mpg comes w/ 3/4 ton axels and just drop a banks sidewinder turbo on it and you'll get a lil more pep. And when the world goes apocalypse and the gas stations are closed you can still get around after pilfering the grease traps at the local china king.


----------



## Michele Fleury (Jun 4, 2009)

David Ruby said:


> TOTALLY thinking Element. CRV could work too. But I actually like the solid color dark-gray w/ black trim Honda Element, and probably because my dad's an Army Vietnam Vet and I hang out with war vets from time to time but anything legitimately pragmatic & functional totally wins over pretty-but-less-useful. Usually. :-\"
> 
> -Cheers


I have 2007 Honda Element. Absolutely love it, best dog box I ever had. I took the back seats out, built a platform and have a pair of 21 X 36 inch wire crates in the back, with dual doors, front and back (this allows me to let the dogs out either from the rear or from the front). There's no carpeting so it is easy to clean. But no, you can't hose it out or you will fry the electrical that runs under the floor. I get 27 mpg on road trips fully loaded, 3 dogs, 2 people, gear and a car top carrier. Around town I get around 22 mpg. It's all wheel drive, and with good tires it goes most anywhere, as long as you don't need a bunch of clearance. I helped that by getting taller tires to give me another 1.5 inches. I like the split rear door because it protects the inside from rain/snow and gives you someplace to sit. The AWD model comes with a rear sunroof, but it only pops up a couple inches. I am going to replace it with a fully retractable one so that all of the heat can easily escape to keep the dogs cooler. There is about 24 inches of space behind the seats and in front of the crates, plenty of room for lots of gear or another smaller crate. A 24" crate fits, but the front seats have to be all the way forward and in the locked and upright position.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Has anyone had a Subaru Outback or Forester? I am in the market for a new (used) car and I found a 1998 one of each ($5000 and $3000 respectively). Can you fit two crates side by side in the back if you fold the seats down?


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

My mom has a forester tho roomy for what it is I will have to check. I know one would for sure but not sure about 2 side by side. I won't be able to get dimensions on it till this weekend.


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

Well I got back from a dealership with a 2006 Pontiac Vibe. Handling is great, the dealer put $5 worth of gas in it during the test drive and it put it at a quarter tank. I got home and folded down the seats and have a 400 and 300 and could easily fit another 300. If I played around with the configuration I think I could get two 400 in but my new Rott is a pocket rocket so he can fold up into a 300   Super happy so far and considering how many dogs it carries I may get rid of my Astrovan.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Dana Williams said:


> Well I got back from a dealership with a 2006 Pontiac Vibe. Handling is great, the dealer put $5 worth of gas in it during the test drive and it put it at a quarter tank. I got home and folded down the seats and have a 400 and 300 and could easily fit another 300. If I played around with the configuration I think I could get two 400 in but my new Rott is a pocket rocket so he can fold up into a 300   Super happy so far and considering how many dogs it carries I may get rid of my Astrovan.


 

Congrats on the new ride Dana....New cars are always exciting.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Enjoy! =D>


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Just stumbled onto this site:

http://www.dogcars.com/

Love the reviews from other dog owners as many will tell you what you can and can't in the cars. Super helpful!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Has anyone had a Subaru Outback or Forester? I am in the market for a new (used) car and I found a 1998 one of each ($5000 and $3000 respectively). Can you fit two crates side by side in the back if you fold the seats down?


I have a Forester now, but it's a 2000. I don't think there's as much cargo room in the newer ones. I can fit two X-Large size plastic crates in it, but they won't fit side-by-side and open towards the back. I access one via the rear passenger door and the other in the very back I have to access via the rear hatch door, and then turn so that the door of the crate faces the rear of the vehicle.

I don't think I could even fit two Large size crates side-by-side facing the back, either, because of the way the rear seats fold down. 

The Outback is not as big inside as the Forester, if you're talking cargo room.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Dana Williams said:


> Well I got back from a dealership with a 2006 Pontiac Vibe. Handling is great, the dealer put $5 worth of gas in it during the test drive and it put it at a quarter tank. I got home and folded down the seats and have a 400 and 300 and could easily fit another 300. If I played around with the configuration I think I could get two 400 in but my new Rott is a pocket rocket so he can fold up into a 300


A 300?! As in 28 x 20.5 x 21.5??! OMG that's crazy small! I don't even like to put mine in 400's (Large) in the car because they're in it almost the entire day and I don't like them to be cramped up.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> I have a Forester now, but it's a 2000. I don't think there's as much cargo room in the newer ones. I can fit two X-Large size plastic crates in it, but they won't fit side-by-side and open towards the back. I access one via the rear passenger door and the other in the very back I have to access via the rear hatch door, and then turn so that the door of the crate faces the rear of the vehicle.
> 
> I don't think I could even fit two Large size crates side-by-side facing the back, either, because of the way the rear seats fold down.
> 
> The Outback is not as big inside as the Forester, if you're talking cargo room.


I'm not quite in the market for a new car until I can make the big bucks (haha, yeah right!), but I had heard the opposite in that the new Forester has like 6 more cubic feet of cargo space than the old. Won't matter much either way, since I won't be able to get a newer one for a while anyways. Gotta save up. :smile: I usually use 400 (L) crates in the car and 500 at home. The large size are usually 24 inches wide apparently, so I wonder if that would work. I am going to go do a bit of car shopping today, so I may be a nerd and do some measuring. 

I looked at the specs for the Outback and Forester and the Outback has a slightly larger cargo area both with and without the rear seats being folded down. I'm also going to have to figure out which seats fold easier, though I rarely have passengers in the back seat in "the dog hauling car."


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

The thing about the Outback is that it's not as tall as the Forester, and the rear hatch is more 'tapered,' which is what makes it more difficult to get crates into. I don't think you're going to be able to fit two 400 size crates side-by-side facing the rear, in either vehicle.Two 300s, or maybe a 300 and a 400, but I don't see two 400s fitting.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> The large size are usually *24 inches* wide apparently, so I wonder if that would work. I am going to go do a bit of car shopping today, so I may be a nerd and do some measuring.


From a carpenters perspective a sheet of plywood is 48" wide. Most pickups and even our 4runner and my sub can take a full sheet 48x 96 both trucks you need to fold seat down 4runner needs the tailgate dropped. 

In a small car the interior dimension would have to be no less than 48-49"w just to get 2 of those bad boys side by side - then you would need to contend with the wheel wells - the platform approach does take care of that issue by raising the kennel boxes but it also decreases the overall height. so you will probably need to pull your measurements from on top of the wheel wells and then add say 3/4" to it for the plywood (of course you could uses thinner stock like 1/2" or 3/8" but not much smaller than that IMHO) used in making platform. Not sure of the dimensions of the crate height wise tho.

Also you will want to account for the trim on the inset of the hatch or tailgate since the internal cargo area may be wider than the actual opening.

Question in regards to all of this. Is it a law that you have to crate your dogs during transportation? Here it is against the law to have a loose dog/animal in the bed of a pickup but in a SUV/crossover? Is it a matter of cleanliness or saftey or both? I only have 1 dog and sooner or latter it will be 2 when I am able to get a working prospect.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Re: the Subaru Forester, I had one a few years back (I think it was a '99, but I can't remember for sure), and did the same thing with the crates that Kristen is talking about. One in the rear of the car, and one over the folded-down seats. I did end up buying a side-door wire crate that would fit in the back though, so I was able to get the dog out without pulling the front of the crate out. When I bought the Forester, I also looked at the Outback. I couldn't fit any of my crates in it, due to the lower clearance.

I like the idea of a dog trailer. Gonna have to get me one of those someday.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Jason Hammel said:


> Question in regards to all of this. Is it a law that you have to crate your dogs during transportation? Here it is against the law to have a loose dog/animal in the bed of a pickup but in a SUV/crossover? Is it a matter of cleanliness or saftey or both? I only have 1 dog and sooner or latter it will be 2 when I am able to get a working prospect.


There's nothin' like the feeling of opening your vehicle door while at training and having shredded pieces and parts of the vehicle fall out. A frustrated, high drive Malinois or GSD is capable of a lot of damage! 

My reason for the crates is to keep the dogs separate from each other, as well as for cleanliness and safety (of the vehicle while parked, and of the dogs while driving).


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

I recently went from a 99 Toyota 4Runner to a 07 Toyota Sienna minivan. My pride took a hit, but it is the best dog vehicle ever. Tons of room. Tons! I can fit 2 500 Vari-Kennels side by side in the rear, and if you pull out both of the 2nd row seats (mine has bucket seats) you can even fit a 700. I keep one seat in and just use the extra space for all my training junk. 

At times I do miss my 4Runner. Even with that I could only fit 2 Crates. One 500 in the back and one 400 on top of the back seats folded down. I could take 2 dogs, but there really wasn't any more room for training equipment unless you shoved everything into tiny random spaces. That drives me nuts. One boot here, a line there, ugh.


Julie


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

There's also nothing quite like having to break up a fight between a female Rottweiler and a female Malinois in a moving car.  That is no fun, I can assure you and not something I want to repeat. Those two rarely fight or are allowed the opportunity to, but yeah...

Technically, I can get all four dogs in the back of my Impala and I have a baby gate rigged up so they can't jump up front or get thrown up there in case of an accident, but it's just not a great idea. I kind of wish they had inserts that would make the cargo room almost like a horse trailer with collapsible "stalls" so the dogs can more or less lie down, stand up, back in and out, and that's it. Would be especially helpful for short 5-10 minute trips to the park with all four dogs.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Julie Blanding said:


> II can fit 2 500 Vari-Kennels side by side in the rear, and if you pull out both of the 2nd row seats (mine has bucket seats) you can even fit a 700.


Random question, but where does one actually get a crate bigger than a 500???


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Random question, but where does one actually get a crate bigger than a 500???


 
Yeah, I think maybe a trailer may be in order....


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I have a giant sized Pet Porter (it could easily accommodate a very large Great Dane or mastiff) that I got in decent condition (was a bit dusty and some of the screws had some rust on them) for $40 at a garage sale. SWEET! :-D It's a beast, too. The guy who sold it to me said his boxer hated it, but it made a useful step up to get into his attic in his garage. Fawkes loves it, but I doubt we'll be putting into a car any time soon. Most of the Dane people I know just end up getting mini vans or those tall Sprinter vans.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Random question, but where does one actually get a crate bigger than a 500???


I got mine from petedge.com. I just called in the order and picked it up at the warehouse to save on shipping. You can find them here and there, they are sometimes called "Giant"

You can get them at petco and the like, but you pay a lot of $ for them.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The Pontiac Vibe can handle one 500 Varikennel if the bottom is slid in first then the top is slid in and attached.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Random question, but where does one actually get a crate bigger than a 500???


Bought a 700 at a feed store for the mother in laws Fila.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Random question, but where does one actually get a crate bigger than a 500???


From me, I can build any size you want!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Harry - do you have a website for your products?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

No all word of mouth from me and others, you can see alot of our work on my photo uploads through my avatar, same way with my dogs. Wont build a website unless I absolutely have to and as of now for a long, long time have need to in order to stay busy or sell dogs / pups.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll check out your pics, Harry. Thanks.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you do aluminum, Harry, or just SS?

I was really just curious to know where 700 crates, for example, were sold, since I have never seen them in any store or anything around here. I don't actually NEED one that big.

BTW, I haven't been back by the car lot with the H1, but I will get the number the next time I'm over that way and send to you. I was only being facetious earlier. There's no way I could get a loan for $30,000 for a vehicle.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Do you do aluminum, Harry, or just SS?
> 
> I was really just curious to know where 700 crates, for example, were sold, since I have never seen them in any store or anything around here. I don't actually NEED one that big.
> 
> BTW, I haven't been back by the car lot with the H1, but I will get the number the next time I'm over that way and send to you. I was only being facetious earlier. There's no way I could get a loan for $30,000 for a vehicle.


We do not use steel for any of our dog crates, its always aluminum. We do use steel but we use it for other applications.


----------

